# Lenses for  Small vs. Full-Frame Sensor



## dmfw (Sep 8, 2010)

I do not have a Full-Frame Sensor DSLR, but I was wondering if a lens for non-Full-Frame Sensor DSLRs will work, and more importantly work well, with a Full-Frame Sensor camera?  Eg.  Is there some internal lens difference for the full vs. smaller Sensor sizes?  

The reason for this question.  Should I consider the better glass for the lower end camera now so that I can use it on a Full-Frame Sensor camera in the future.  

Thanks


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 8, 2010)

If you have a canon EF-S lenses only fit cropped sensor camera.  The EF lenses will fit both.


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 8, 2010)

It would help if you told us what kind of camera you own.

The different companies use different naming for this.

If you own a Canon then Schwetty is right.

If you own a Nikon they call their crop body only lenses DX format, and the ones you can use for either are FX format I believe.

Other companies, I would have no idea.


----------



## ann (Sep 9, 2010)

you can use a dx lens on a nikon full frame camera but it will automatically "crop" the image so basically it takes the full frame sensor to an aps sensor.


----------



## Neil S. (Sep 9, 2010)

ann said:


> you can use a dx lens on a nikon full frame camera but it will automatically "crop" the image so basically it takes the full frame sensor to an aps sensor.


 
Ahh I didnt know this. Thank you.

I am such a noob when it comes to Nikon...


----------



## ann (Sep 9, 2010)

oops, forgot to mention that it will also reduce the number of pixels;; however, the crop puts the image right in the center of the sensor


----------



## iskoos (Sep 11, 2010)

As post #2 stated above EF-S lenses will only fit cropped Canon bodies. EF will fit both. If Nikon DX lenses would also work with full frame Nikon bodies, that's great. I wish this would be possible for Canon. Auto-cropping a full frame sensor is a very good idea...


----------



## flea77 (Sep 11, 2010)

iskoos said:


> As post #2 stated above EF-S lenses will only fit cropped Canon bodies. EF will fit both. If Nikon DX lenses would also work with full frame Nikon bodies, that's great. I wish this would be possible for Canon. Auto-cropping a full frame sensor is a very good idea...



I think you have this backwards. In Nikon terms, DX is crop frame, FX is full frame. You can use FX lenses on either just fine, but if you use a DX on an FX body it will not be able to generate an image circle large enough to completely cover the sensor. I have heard of some DX lenses still working OK on FX bodies at certain focal lengths but it is not the norm.

Allan


----------



## iskoos (Sep 12, 2010)

flea77 said:


> iskoos said:
> 
> 
> > As post #2 stated above EF-S lenses will only fit cropped Canon bodies. EF will fit both. If Nikon DX lenses would also work with full frame Nikon bodies, that's great. I wish this would be possible for Canon. Auto-cropping a full frame sensor is a very good idea...
> ...


 
No, I don't think I have it backwards. Per what it says in post #4, DX lenses can be used on a full frame Nikon body. Yes a cropped body lens (DX for Nikon and EF-S for canon) will not generate image circle large enough to cover the entire sensor. That's WHERE the auto cropping comes from... Nikon camera crops the sensor so the image circle from a DX lense could cover the image sensor. That way you will not see vignette on corners.
Canon cameras don't do that as far as I know. If you try and install EF-S lense on a full frame canon camera (it will physically not fit but assume you made and adapter to fit it), you will see vignetting since camera will not reduce the effective sensor size.
I am not saying what's said for Nikon is true. I do not own Nikon cameras. If what ann states is right(post #4 and #6), then my interpretation is correct I am sure...


----------



## flea77 (Sep 12, 2010)

Whoops, I stand corrected. I had not seen that feature on Nikon FF cameras. I will have to look into that.

Allan


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 12, 2010)

These links may help:

Crop Sensor (APS-C) Cameras and Lens Confusion

Digital Camera Sensor Sizes: How it Influences Your Photography


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2010)

Some Nikon DX wide-angle lenses will fill "almost" the entire FX image area, or will fill it at focal lengths longer than the minimum. Also, on the FX Nikons that offer the 4:5 aspect ratio, the DX lenses like,for instance, the 35mm 1.8 DX, will fill the 4:5 image aspect capture option's imaging area up pretty well.


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 18, 2010)

ann said:


> you can use a dx lens on a nikon full frame camera but it will automatically "crop" the image so basically it takes the full frame sensor to an aps sensor.



It should be noted that you will lose over half your megapixel count when it does this.  A 12mp d700 takes only 5mp photos with a dx lens. 

You can get a bit more if you just shoot full-frame and crop yourself, some lenses will cover more then the standard dx space.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 19, 2010)

Typically third party lenses are similar. They will have some screwy connotation for STRICTLY DIGITAL which typically means only cropped sensors and then will call the other something else. I think Tamron uses like "DI" or something like that. If you look at a b&H ad you will see it listed at the top of the lens lists.


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2010)

A couple of points:

EF-S lenses will mount just fine on Canon EF only lens bodies. However, if you release the shutter of a Canon EF body, the mirror will hit an EF-S lens and will be stopped from being able to move through it's normal travel path.
Nikon FX bodies allow turning on and off the DX lens auto detect feature, but DX Nikon lenses work on FX Nikon bodies even if they don't use the entire image sensor.


----------



## necoo (Sep 23, 2010)

It would help if you told us what kind of camera you own.

The different companies use different naming for this.

If you own a Canon then Schwetty is right.

If you own a Nikon they call their crop body only lenses DX format, and the ones you can use for either are FX format I believe.

Other companies, I would have no idea.


________________
wholesale nfl,nfl jerseys for wholesale,wholesale jersey


----------

